# Researching Bloodlines?



## John Simpson (Jul 17, 2011)

I’m in the very early stages of researching working DS & Mal bloodlines along with getting a better understanding Line-Breeding & Out-crossing etc. In the next couple of years I would like to be able to be in a position to have built up a solid knowledge base to make an informed decision to select a replacement PD for myself (either as a young green dog or puppy to raise and develop). 
How do vendors and trainers who import dogs, or people with a strong interest in their breed of choice keep abreast of what bloodlines, studs, breeding’s etc & kennels overseas are producing well and to keep note of. I know the KNVP have yearly trials and a lot of dogs are sold after these but people also import outside of these times. Having spent hours on Bloedlijnen.nl researching I see numerous listings for studs and upcoming litters etc but looking in from the outside without local knowledge for me it is a little confusing.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Vendors and trainers don't normally look at pedigrees, they look at the dog in front of them. If you're looking for a working dog, that would be your best bet as well, go to a vendor that has a reputation for the type of dog you're looking for, regardless of lineage, and test the dog in front of you. If you decide on a puppy find a breeder with a reputation for producing the type of dog you're looking for, petty much regardless of lineage, and trust them to provide you with a pup that will be suitable. You're not looking for a breeding dog, don't seem to have a preference for a certain lineage, so test the dog and not the pedigree.

Ang


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

look for a breeder that aims to produce what you want
and also repeat matings are preferred over initial pairings, so you got an idea of what your going to get from observing the previous litter.


----------



## John Simpson (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

